# Documentary on Urbex



## sunny100 (Nov 20, 2014)

Found this, not sure if it's been posted but it's worth a watch!
http://www.viewster.com/movie/1286-...ce=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=voff4


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 21, 2014)

Have only got 20 mins in so far. 

I don't get why she has to do some bad acting in a wig in each place, seems to have nothing to do with the documentary at all, not even in the spirit of it? 

But apart from that it's nicely filmed. I've seen a documentary about the New York explorer on there before (The one that looks and sounds like Owen Wilson). 
Will try and finish it off tonight, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunny100 (Nov 21, 2014)

No idea why they do that stupid wig woman bit haha, but apart from that I really liked it, and no problem bud.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 21, 2014)

Thats quite nice actually, gets a lot better towards the end, there's definitely some epic sites over in the US!


----------



## cogito (Nov 22, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> I've seen a documentary about the New York explorer on there before (The one that looks and sounds like Owen Wilson).



Are you talking about Steve Duncan? Never heard him compared to Owen Wilson before!


----------



## Rob2210 (Nov 22, 2014)

Iam 10 minutes in and that dog sound added into it is getting pretty annoying  

lmao Iam such a fool that barking dog I could hear turns out to be a game my daughter was playing on a diff tab *facepalm* Turns out it is a good film lol


----------



## brickworx (Nov 22, 2014)

Cheers mate, that's a good watch that


----------



## sunny100 (Nov 23, 2014)

Rob2210 said:


> Iam 10 minutes in and that dog sound added into it is getting pretty annoying
> 
> lmao Iam such a fool that barking dog I could hear turns out to be a game my daughter was playing on a diff tab *facepalm* Turns out it is a good film lol



Haa rob, I was thinking.. what dog sound? I only remember a weird red head lady, no dogs!


----------

